# Vidéo style pub iPod dans iMovie



## Nico des bois (18 Décembre 2004)

Saluti,

J'aimerai créer un petit clip vidéo dans le genre de la pub iPod d'Apple (Vertigo de U2) ou pour ceux qui connaissent la version Camille sur iPodgeneration.

J'aimerai donc faire qqchose de similaire avec iMovie mais je ne sais pas du tout comment m'y prendre.

Alors si une bonne âme pourrait me donner quleques tuyaux ce serait cool ;-)

Merci.

Nicolas


----------



## nikolo (20 Décembre 2004)

Les pubs Apple m'ont l'air d'avoir été faite via le logiciel Shake d'Apple.

Avec ce logiciel, j'ai essayé  : en moins de 5mn cela se fait (tiens je me croirais dans Star Wars).

Par contre avec imovie ??? Je n evois pas comment tu peux realiser l'aspect ombré et l'ombre sur le  sol sur ce type de logiciel.


----------



## rk2 (18 Mars 2007)

nikolo a dit:


> Les pubs Apple m'ont l'air d'avoir été faite via le logiciel Shake d'Apple.
> 
> Avec ce logiciel, j'ai essayé : en moins de 5mn cela se fait [...]


 
Salut !  

et si on possède Shake, comment on fait ? C'est toi avec ton experience ou si tu as un tit tuto sous la main sa m'aiderai.

Merci merci ++


----------



## nikolo (19 Mars 2007)

une videosera mieux qu'un long discours mais j'espere que tu sais manier le soft et que tu as bien lu le manuel quand tu l'as achet&#233; (bon dieu qu'il est cher ce soft) .

*http://www.cmivfx.com/m/applead.mov*


----------

